
Show HN: Epiloge – Community for work and knowledge sharing - axelwittmann
https://www.epiloge.com
======
axelwittmann
Hey all,

We've been building a webapp that is pretty much a mash of Medium.com and a
social network. The core feature is a multimedia writing tool to write about
something you built or publishing a paper or presentation - e.g. a github
project.

Cheers, Axel

P.S. the idea for it came from us having had projects, presentations and
papers at uni and during work that ended up collecting dust on our harddrives,
even though tons of work went into it.

